# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  не открываются сайты

## Supe

вроде всё нормально работает, вот тока на сайт mail.ru не могу зайти, вообще не грузит и facebook некорректно открывается, так что невозможно даже зайти в профайл. У меня провайдер onlime, но им звонил, они говорят, внутри компа проблема, антивирус стоит avast.. может это вирус?

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

скорее всего вирус :)
проверь файл host
лежать должен по этому пути C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
там не должно быть ничего кроме 127.0.0.1       localhost
остальные строки должны быть закрыты # решетками :)

----------


## Supe

эх не успел ваше сообщение прочесть, в итоге в онлайм звонил еще несколько раз, достал наверно там уже всех)) в итоге знающие люди подсказали, что скорее всего вирус и щас отдал комп на переустановку винды. Посмотрим..

----------


## Supe

переустановили систему, говорят, что был вирус,теперь всё замечательно. Дело было не в онлайме, а вот насчет антивируса не знаю, поставил теперь NOD. Может лучше будет..

----------


## Элеанора

у меня вот сейчас появилась похожая проблема. А что, кроме как снос винды — ничего не помогло? Больше чем уверена, что это вирус, так как в прошлом месяце не оплатила услугу антивируса на онлайма — вот мне и наказание(

----------


## Supe

ну вот у меня только путем сноса получилось всё наладить... так у вас тоже нод от онлайма стоял? Он вообще очень хорошо работает, с ним никаких обычно проблем не бывало.

----------


## Элеанора

да, поэтому в свое время и решила поставить именно платный, который предлагал онлайм, потому что скачанные за бесплатно проигрывают в качетве работы. Теперь вот жалею, что отказалась от услуги, с начала месяца снова подключусь обязательно.

----------


## Enec

Добрый день. Может кто-то сталкивался с подобными вещами, подскажите,пожалуйста, в чем м.б. проблема.
Есть сервер,он же контроллер домена, на нем 2 сетевые карты - местная сеть и интернет. Сетка на 12 машин. Настроен прокси Керио Винроут.Настройки без каких-либо изысков, обычные. Три месяца отработал хорошо. В августе произошло следующее - 10-го августа стал практически невозможен вход в интернет, т.е. войти можно, а по страничкам не пройти. Отключаю Керио - все хорошо, скорость нормальная (на сервере,естественно). Включаю обратно - падает в несколько раз, а потом и вовсе пропадает. Керио убила, переустановила. Правда, скопировала его на всякий случай, всю папку, на внешний диск. Проверила сервер Касперским для сервера - не нашел ничего.После переустановки файрвола все заработало, на том и успокоились. А зря, т.к. в сентябре от провайдера пришел ну очень приличный счет за трафик, особенно учитывая,что всего в офисе 12 раб. мест, одновременно более 7 сотрудников на работе бывает редко. Попросила от провайдера детализацию - все дни,кроме 7,8,9 все нормально, а в эти дни - по 300-400мб в час. Учитывая,что это дни выходные, понятно,что такого трафика не м.б. Разве что поставили что-то огромное в закачку. Восстановила на  своем ноутбуке скопированную папку Керио, зашла в логи - и вижу, что именно в эти дни были подключения не из внутренней сети(192.168.1....), а с внешних ip адресов. Словно кто-то ходил по интернету ч/з наш прокси, и весь входящий трафик достался ему. 
Если можете,подскажите, пожалуйста, в каком направлении копать - либо виноват  файрвол, либо кто-то подключается извне, непонятно (для меня) пока, каким образом, либо это вирус,которого почему-то не заметил касперский. В здании офиса работают люди и по выходным, и по ночам.

----------


## IgorIgorev

The WPF/E Installed on your system is no longer valid. Please go to Microsoft's web-site for the latest version
Вот такое сообщение всплывает в Опере при открытии некоторых сайтов. А IE все в порядке страница открывается, в чем может быть дело подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## 2ritl

так там тебе написано что обновить версию надо.

----------


## sarni

> у меня вот сейчас появилась похожая проблема. А что, кроме как снос винды — ничего не помогло? Больше чем уверена, что это вирус, так как в прошлом месяце не оплатила услугу антивируса на онлайма — вот мне и наказание(


Пере переустановкой операционной системы, как минимум нужно проверить комп бесплатной лечащей утилиткой от доктора веба Dr.Web CureIt! очень часто она может решить большинство проблем и кстати это не только мое мнение. :)

----------


## Alivan72

Добрый! Может кто сталкивался, помогите пожалуйста! Дома такой вариант - имеется модем Dlink 2640U EBRU C2 (прошивка 2.05, настроен роутером через PPPoE, IP адрес 192.168.1.1, DHCP включен с 192.168.1.2 до 192.168.1.254) и 2 компа: 
1. Настольный с Windows XP SP3, подключенный к модему по LAN порту с адресом 192.168.1.11
2. Ноутбук Lenovo с Windows 7 подключенный через Wi-Fi с автоприсвоением адреса (всегда естественно  получает 192.168.1.2)
*Проблема в следующем*: пока ноут не включен (или на нем не пробовали в инет ходить), то на настольном ПК ВСЕ сайты открываются, в том числе и *HTTPS*, но стоит только ноут включить и в инет зайти, то на ОБОИХ компах пропадает возможность посещать HTTPS сайты, пишет "Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту веб-страницу", другие броузеры говорят то-же самое. Брэндмауэры и Nod32 пробовал выключать на обоих компах, не помогает. Где собака зарыта? Началость где-то с марта 2011 г, раньше не могу точно сказать, ноутом редко пользовались, а потом заметили. 
З.Ы.: Если вырубить ноутбук и перезапустить модем, то на настольном компе все будет опять безупречно работать.

----------


## Enec

Добрый день. У меня была похожая проблема - правда, на обоих компах - и на стационарном и на нетбуке - было не зайти в банк клиент (по протоколу https). В настройках роутера WAN установлены "птицы" использовать NAT, использовать FIREWALL, тогда в разделе NAT --SECURITY--IP FILTERING можно разрешить входящий /исходящий трафик по умолчанию. После того, как разрешила входящий по умолчанию, проблема со входом в банк решилась. Может, конечно, у Вас проблема в другом, но можно попробовать.

----------


## Alivan72

*Enec*, спасибо за совет, только не помогает это. У других спрашивал, говорят что т.к. на ноуте Win 7, то она как более молодая ОС берет на себя большие полномочия, и копать надо именно в её настройках браузера. Попробую завтра, может чего найду.

----------


## Dezire

*Alivan72*, странно. У меня по большому счету такая же ситуация. Иногда и 3 компа даже. Но на всех сайты работают нормально, хотя винда 7 и хр

----------


## Alivan72

> Alivan72, странно. У меня по большому счету такая же ситуация.


Вы точно уверены,что модем именно Dlink 2640U EBRU C2, и что *https*  соединения работают на всех компах? Если так, опишите подробно ваши настройки модема и остальных компов наверно из раздела "Безопасность". Спасибо за сотрудничество.

----------

